# What to use to fill a gap in my terrarium



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys, firstly, sorry for the long explanation.

I picked up my American Green Tree Frogs yesterday and they are WONDERFUL! Two of them are bigger and a lighter lime green and one is smaller and a darker green. Anyway, when i turned the main viewing light back on this morning, i could easily see the bigger one's at the top under the heat lamp, however i couldn't seem to find the small one :/ After some intensive looking, i finally found it squeezed into a gap about half an inch big between the ceiling mesh and the top of the exo terra background under the heat lamp. 

Anyhoo, my question is.... What should i use to fill this gap (considering that its under a heat lamp)?

Thanks a lot, Alex :2thumb:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Aquarium Sealant should be fine under the lamp or a small amount of expanding foam, you can cut and sand down afterwards.

Phil



pellale123 said:


> Hey guys, firstly, sorry for the long explanation.
> 
> I picked up my American Green Tree Frogs yesterday and they are WONDERFUL! Two of them are bigger and a lighter lime green and one is smaller and a darker green. Anyway, when i turned the main viewing light back on this morning, i could easily see the bigger one's at the top under the heat lamp, however i couldn't seem to find the small one :/ After some intensive looking, i finally found it squeezed into a gap about half an inch big between the ceiling mesh and the top of the exo terra background under the heat lamp.
> 
> ...


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Aquarium sealant sounds good. 

Thanks a lot Phil 

Alex :2thumb:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

pellale123 said:


> Aquarium sealant sounds good.
> 
> Thanks a lot Phil
> 
> Alex :2thumb:


Your Welcome.

Phil


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Just put something on the floor under the background so you raise it half an inch.


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's true lol  I shall try that also, although i have a feeling that there might be some plastic bit stopping me from moving it any higher.

Thanks for your reply, Alex :2thumb:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Unrelated topic but I love American Green Tree Frogs !!! I used to have a pair and they'd 'bark' every time I hoovered


----------

